# Fuse Box Diagram for 2013 VW Jetta TDI



## VWJettaTDI2013 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me get a fuse box diagram for a 2013 jetta tdi ?

Not in the owners Manual also no card by the fuses. Any ideas?

Thanks for any help


----------



## madisonswift (Nov 14, 2014)

*hey*

Am Madison swift ,
This link may help you to find https://www.google.co.in/search?q=f...KWIsP_ugS32ILICw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgdii=_.But may i know why you are asking about fuse box diagrams.Is there any problem with your car?Let me know whether there is a problem i will help you to overcome it.


----------

